

The Death March of Mechanical Engineering - sagarkamat
http://sfericalcube.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-death-march-of-mechanical.html

======
greenyoda
_" By contrast, a modern Tesla Model S supercar has a battery pack which
powers a single water-melon sized motor linked directly to its wheels.
Engineering wise, its brilliant. Mechanical Engineering wise, its a huge loss
of accumulated knowledge and craftsmanship."_

Electric cars are not just a motor and wheels. Other than the engine and drive
train, they have all of the same mechanical systems a conventional car has:
suspension, steering, brakes, air conditioning, air bags, crumple zones,
aerodynamically designed exteriors, etc.

~~~
sagarkamat
I was largely referring to the process of converting fuel into motion.
Basically the engine and the drive train- which are some of our most precisely
manufactured systems

------
na85
As a mechanical engineer, I've always clung to the notion that I need to be
multi-disciplinary. The days of being able to get by in Mech without knowing
how to write code or work with some basic circuitry ended in the 90s, if not
earlier.

~~~
sagarkamat
completely agree. I myself am specializing in Computational Fluid Dynamics now
and love coding

